# ARGC- JULY-AUGUST 2013



## Tanielik (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new in here so I am not really sure how this forums works, so I am just hoping for best.

I have started my treatment with ARGC on Saturday 15/06/2013, so I am just looking to see who is going through the same process as me.

Would be lovely to chat.
Tatiana xxx


----------



## Hoping30 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi I have just joined ARGC too and am starting down reg today/tomorrow.

Very nervous about the coming cycle. Think iv just lost faith after my previous negative 

Wishing everyone luck though. This infertility journey is bloody hard!


----------



## Tanielik (Jun 19, 2013)

How are you feeling?

I am nerves too, all I can think of is the treatment. The negative results can really knock your confidence down. I was convinced after my last IVF, that I want do it again, but then I heard from my customer about ARGC and she gave me such a hope.

I hope all the best for you xx


----------



## Hoping30 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Tanielik fro the good wishes.

I am feeling ok......just want to 'get this show on the road' if you know what i mean. I want time to fast forward so i know what the outcome of this next cycle will be lol.

Im trying to keep a level head and not get to excited yet.

What stage are you at? Are you monitoring?


----------



## Tanielik (Jun 19, 2013)

ops,   I just noticed I have started this chat in EGG sharing forum...... Must be the medication    

I wonder if I can move to ARGC forum.

I stated my sniffing on Saturday, so I am just starting to feel the side effect of that. I Had my immune test result back with only small problem. I was so excited when they called me that I completely didn't hear what the doctor said, only that I can start on my next cycle, which was great. 

I know what you mean, the time slows down when you start the treatment, I feel. Where did you have your previous treatments?


----------

